# LSI 1068 and SMART data, does it work?



## olav (Nov 1, 2011)

I've just installed a fresh copy of FreeBSD 9 RC-1, I have a LSI 1068 controller with 8 2TB harddrives. It seems to work fine, except that when I try to run smartctl I get a segmentation fault error.

I've read some have managed to read SMART data by using the /dev/passX device, however I still get a segmentation fault error. Can anyone confirm that it is possible to read SMART data with a LSI controller with IT firmware? Perhaps I need to upgrade the firmware which is a few months old now?


----------

